# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  How many hrs a day?

## RAHEN

*How many hrs in a normal day do u use internet...?*

----------


## Omar

Although i am On for more than 8 Hrs a Day but i am Available or Surfing Just For 4 or 6 hrs.

So I Came in Category of 4-6 Hrs  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

hmm..thanks 4 replying.. :Smile:

----------


## Pehli Barish

i come in category no 1-3  :Smile:  I dont like using net alot :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

humara to har homework net computer pe hota hai...college me b sirf computer hi use karte hain...so 6-8 hrs ho jate hain

----------


## villies

wants to surf 24 hours on DT... but job or study ki waja se time nahi milta... maximum 1-3 hours a day

----------


## friendlygal786

1-3 hours normally

----------


## RAHEN

i use normally 4-6 hrs...agar koi kaam ho tau 6-8 hrs ho jate hain...

----------


## unexpected

*I Use 1-3 Hours Daily :s....*

----------


## moments

normly i 6-8...daily nahi bas jab kaam hota hy...per aksar itne ho jate hein...

----------


## AaDi

oh boy .. dat wasnt hard  :Big Grin:

----------


## Atlantic

..it varies...now a days a fiind it very hard to go online.....i would range it from 1-3 hrs.....it's mostly for research, e-mails, and i guess DT.

----------


## RAHEN

almost the same case with me .....i m on dt the most when it comes to wat i do on internet...

----------

